# Module 2 - Kazyk Revised Stats - SPOILERS



## merchantsteve (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi All,
Kazyk needs an escape route if he happens to be the last in the initiative order. He is also beefed up a bit, since some party I know was able to dish out 150 pts of damage before he even had his turn.
He is meant to harry the party over time and killing him outright is not the intended plan.

Kazyk - Perfidious Devil (K)    Level 8 Elite Skirmisher
Medium immortal humanoid (devil)    XP 700
Initiative +8    Senses Perception +12; darkvision
Licking Flames (Fire) aura 1; enemies starting their turn in the aura take 5 fire damage.
HP 182; Bloodied 91; see also blood frenzy
AC 22; Fortitude 23, Reflex 20, Will 21
Immune poison; Resist 10 fire
Saving Throws +2
Speed 6, see also greater teleport
Action Points 1
++++++++++++
M Claw (standard; at-will)
+13 vs. AC; 1d6+5 damage.
++++++++++++
M Glaive (standard; at-will) * Weapon
Reach 2; +13 vs. AC; 2d4+5 damage.
++++++++++++
m Wounding Glaive (standard; at-will) * Weapon
Reach 2; +13 vs. AC; 2d4+5 damage, and ongoing 10 damage (save ends) and Kazyk can teleport up to 8 squares as a free action.
++++++++++++
c Fiery Utterance (standard; recharge 56) * Fire
Close blast 3; targets enemies; +9 vs. Fortitude; 2d8+5 fire damage, and the target is dazed until the end of Kazyk's next turn.
++++++++++++
a Ragesian Shatterspell (standard; encounter)
Burst 1 within 10; A magic zone or area intersecting the burst must make an unmodified saving throw or end immediately. The burst lasts until the end of Kazyk's next turn. Only the portion of the magical zone or area in the burst is affected. Outside the burst area, the magical zone or area is unaffected.
++++++++++++
Devil's Soul Swap (Immediate Interrupt, when an enemy makes a melee attack roll against Kazyk; encounter) * Teleportation
Kazyk teleports to the nearest space beyond the triggering attack’s reach. A lemure appears in Kazyk's former space and becomes the target of the triggering attack. The lemure acts immediately after Kazyk’s initiative.
++++++++++++
Greater Teleport (move; encounter) * Teleportation
Kazyk can teleport out of an encounter to a distance of one mile and can carry up to fifty pounds of objects. Kazyk cannot teleport again for ten minutes.
++++++++++++
Infernal Summons (standard; encounter)
Kazyk summons a group of 2d4 Lemures. They remain until they are killed, dismissed by Kazyk as a free action, or the encounter ends.
++++++++++++
Slashing Rebuke (Free, when first bloodied; encounter)
Kazyk makes two wounding glaive attacks.
++++++++++++
Threatening Glaive
Must be wielding a glaive. Kazyk can make opportunity attacks against all enemies within the glaive's reach (2 squares).
++++++++++++
Alignment Evil    Languages Common, Supernal
Skills Bluff +12, Diplomacy +12
Str 21 (+9)    Dex 15 (+6)    Wis 17 (+7)
Con 19 (+8)    Int 13 (+5)    Cha 17 (+7)
Equipment Glaive, shatterspell potion, wondrous item - phantom finger


----------



## kumagroo (Aug 10, 2009)

Could one of you direct me to the page number of the stats for the phantom finger?  Thanks!


----------



## Morrus (Aug 10, 2009)

kumagroo said:


> Could one of you direct me to the page number of the stats for the phantom finger? Thanks!




Page 53.


----------



## the8bitdeity (Aug 10, 2009)

Can I copy and paste these stats into WotC's monster builder? I've been thinking of putting the monsters from the modules into it, and was wondering if this was the RTF format they used.


----------



## Gorok (Aug 10, 2009)

Will this new stat be included in any updated pdf for the module, to make it "official"?


----------



## Marius Delphus (Aug 10, 2009)

It's as official as it gets.

As far as updating the PDF, I'll get around to it as soon as I can. Adventure Three will be out prior to any Adventure Two update though.


----------



## Erywin (Aug 12, 2009)

I am working on making an official looking stat block from the new Monster Builder for Kazyk to be used in my campaign. Would there be any issue for me to post the stat block here for others to use? Or even the monster file itself to be used in others' monster builder? Thought I would ask before doing so.

Cheers,
E


----------



## Morrus (Aug 12, 2009)

No problem!  In fact, we'll link to it from the WotBS web page.


----------



## Erywin (Aug 13, 2009)

Well this is the best I could do. Unfortunately the WotC Monster Builder still needs some better printing options and the ability to downsize the image...


----------

